# Greetings all from tropical Minnesota!



## Jager (May 29, 2011)

Found my way here after volunteering to help pull our church into the 21st century.
My background is in electronic engineering technology and am currently a medical imaging technical specialist in Computed Tomography.
So I am well out of my "comfort zone" in the A/V world.
I volunteered to install a new wireless microphone and am now in charge of the A/V Committee.
The mic project grew to a new A/V booth to a campus wide wireless LAN to video projection to upgrading conference rooms.
The question comes to mind, "weren't we just going to drain the swamp?".
Anyway, looking for advice and support.
Thanks all.


----------



## chausman (May 29, 2011)

Jager said:


> The question comes to mind, "weren't we just going to drain the swamp?".


 
True, but the rest ofmitnis much more interesting anyway!

Welcome to CB! I'm sure someone else like DaveySimps will be along shortly with the rest of the welcome!


----------



## DaveySimps (May 29, 2011)

Looks like I am right on cue! Welcome to CB Jager. Let us know how we can help you with your upgrade. There is a lot of great info here, and even greater people to help you with anything you cannot find an answer to.

~Dave


----------

